# Bumps and Updates



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Morning Everyone..

It's another HOT HOT HOT day here in Southwest Florida, we have been in the 90's for the last few weeks and looks like there is no end in sight, I guess a repeat of last year's unusually high temps running thru the entire spring, summer, fall seasons until we dropped to sweatshirt weather for winter. Mother Nature has been readjusting her priorities I guess.

Well just a comment along with a question as well as an update on Miss Ziva's growth.

First of all, I took her to see her vet this week. She has had some little bumps on her head and the top fold of her ears on and off and mostly on of late. Initially I thought they were mosquito bites but have now changed my mind. They are not open or oozing or seeping in anyway... they don't seem to bother her at all.... if I kinda scratch at one it usually will shed a very thing little layer of dried skin with the hair attached (the hair does grow back). The vet took a look and still wasn't 100% sure but felt it could be some bacterial infection & wrote a prescription out and told me to take it to our local Publix Grocery Store and they would fill it for free, which they
did! It was for an antibiotic for bacterial infections. So just wondering if any one else out there has seen this on their V's.

Also in her growth update, she will be a year old on June 26th, she is 48 pounds and apprx. 22 1/2 inches at the shoulders. The vet said she was in perfect health, her coat shines like it's been waxed and is very soft, her eyes are bright and clear and she is very toned and muscled.

So there you have it, my comment, question and update. Hope everyone has a great fun filled weekend with their V's.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Islander

I haven't seen it on a Vizsla, but what you're describing sounds like like Rain Rot on a Horse. It's a bacterial infection caused by moisture. In horses it's usually brought on by a few days in drizzling rain and no ability to get their coat and skin dry. There is a product called "Rain Rot Relief" for horses. It's basically a spray on anti bacterial soap.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

That's interesting, Rosie gets small wax-like crusts on her fur sometimes, if I pull one off the fur comes with it. I also noticed a couple of tiny bare patches on her fur even before I noticed the crusts.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter had a problem both last year and this year with the bumps all over his body. Both times it was after he had romped through the pond out back. Antibiotics took care of it. I finally put up a fence to keep him out of the pond so we don't have a repeat. Could be Rain Rot like Mike said.

As growth goes I think we have a couple of large Vs. Dexter is 26 inches and 65 lbs at 16 months. Scarlet is 23½ inches and 58 lbs at 7 months. She may outgrow Dex. I'm glad they're on the large side because we were used to having Rotties around the house.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

yep, this sounds familar the breeder warned us about Vizsla's being proned to 'bumps' so although Purdey has had some I haven't done anything about it as it doesnt bother her.....It all makes more sense now 
BB


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

I emailed Ziva's breeder today and she hadn't seen what I was describing to her on any of her V's in the past (although she did say they are prone to get cankers on the ends of their ears to which she recommended something called Animax available from your vet) She did say though most of the V owners she knows uses human Selsun Blue Medicated shampoo 2 to 3 times per week for a couple weeks and that usually clears up any skin issues. So I have the anitbiotic from the vet for bacterial infections and I stopped this afternoon and bought a bottle of Selsun Blue... so hopefully we can clear up the bump issue one way or another.... I would much rather be able to deal with it with the shampoo rather than having to give her meds..... for sure.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

oh yes... totally agree with you there x,
BB


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I've seen "warty" bumps on V's before, but those are usually like benign growths, not an infection, and lots of them don't appear at once. I suspect Rosie's crusties may be different from what Ziva has, because Rosie just gets like one or two at a time. I wondered if Rosie had some type of mites. I gather puppies often have a type of mites that don't cause any real problems and are different from the kind that cause adult "mange," the kind puppies commonly have, they can only get from their moms and they grow out of them with maturation (I can't remember what age).


----------

